# QSI vs ZIMO



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently purchased an Aristo C16, wood burner. This is the updated model with PnP and the SD45 smoke unit. I am ready to convert this engine to DCC. I really like the sychronized smoke but I dont think I can do that on this engine without tearing the engine apart. So my question is this: Which sound decoder would be the best for this engine? I know QSI is plug and play and that makes things easy, on the other hand, the new ZIMO sound decoders have all sorts of new features including a chuff feature for smoke( I dont know how this would work on this engine). I am looking for a unit that sounds as good as Phoenix(almost) and will give me the features I am looking for. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion both QSI and Zimo are as good as phoenix--you might have a slight preference on certains sounds, but I greatly prefer running QSI to running the same loco with a phoenix card, because the Phoenix card gets monotonous while the zimo and QSi cards vary the engine sound according to load. So while I might think Phoenix has, say, a better steam chuff, in operation in my opinion it's no contest

Right now your question is really hard to answer because as far as I can tell you can't find the QSI cards anywhere. They are bringing out a brand new decoder which is supposed to have a lot of features. It's not clear whether controlling a pulsed smoke generator is one of them. The new QSI decoders for large scale are supposed to be out in June, I'm not holding my breath

Axel of Train-LI can tell you if the Zimo decoder can run an aristo smoke unit. It looks to me like they can 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The plug-and-play option is good, but on the C-16, not really all that important. It's pretty basic in that all you're really controlling is the motor, smoke, and lights. (If I recall, all the lights--headlight, class lights, firebox, and cab?--are all grouped together to one output.) Take advantage of the fact that the socket in the tender puts all the pertinent control wires in a convenient location, and just tie whatever decoder you choose into it. Nuking the socket and its PC board from the tender will allow room for a slightly larger speaker, too, so it's not a bad thing. You'll probably want to re-wire the lights anyway if you're looking for anything more than "full on" for everything. The C-16 comes apart rather easily, really. The hardest thing to find is the small phillips head screw just forward of the sand dome that holds the smokebox to the boiler. 

I agree with Mike--wait until the new "Titan" board comes out from QSI to look to compare features and sounds between it and the Zimo. The "old" Quantum QSI boards are rarer than hen's teeth right now anyway. In looking at the technical specs of the new board, I don't see where it specifically mentions the ability to drive a chuff-synchronized smoke unit, but the published specs thus far are quite vague in a fair number of areas. It mentions a number of function outputs, but impossible to say what they're capable of just from what's on the web site. You've got two wires coming from the smoke unit on the C-16 to drive both the fan and the heating element. I don't know if that's sufficient for a pulsed smoke system or not. There's certainly ample room in the smokebox for a suitable smoke unit if it's not. 

I personally find the Phoenix and QSI boards on fairly even footing in terms of how they work with the sounds in their respective libraries. So if "Phoenix(almost)" sound quality is the benchmark, certainly the QSI passes muster. I've not personally heard the Zimo, but my understanding is that it's got a good reputation. I'd certainly take Mike at his assessment of it. The question, then, boils down to the smoke unit on the C-16; can it work as a pulsed smoke unit, and will either the Zimo or new QSI drive it? (The old QSI cannot.) If only one of the two can, your choice is easy. If both or neither can, then listen to their respective sound libraries, find a sound you really like, and go with whichever board that is. 

(Mike, you'll have to listen to the Phoenix sound in the 2-8-0 I'm doing for my dad when he brings it back east later this summer. You'll find it far from "monotonous.") 

Later, 

K


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

From a technical point of view I doubt the QSI even comes close to the Zimo...and it's unlikely the new QSI will have a Susi interface, or otherwise be able to control a smoke unit to the extent of the Zimo. Zimo also has superior low speed motor control, can drive servos for uncouplers etc., and is available. To me the choice is pretty clear.... 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd agree on the servo capability, and the ability to control smoke unit fans and heating elements is superior. (I have several Zimos). 

But the SUSI interface? What device has that other than the Massoth smoke unit and the DIETZ sound units? 

Have I missed some cool new gadget? Egads! 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo all the way. I agree with Keith, the Zimo slow speed performance is outstanding. 

Also if you will be running outdoors Zimo deals with dirty track the best in my opinion. 

Sound is equal or better than the competitors depending on the file. 

Axel will take care of you. Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## Russ (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have a question about ZIMO. 
I want to run wireless with battery power. 
Can I do this with a ZIMO? 
Or, is ZIMO only track power? 

I know that I can with QSI using GWire. 
Thanks, 
Russ


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Russ on 13 Apr 2011 10:35 AM 
Hi all, 
I have a question about ZIMO. 
I want to run wireless with battery power. 
Can I do this with a ZIMO? 
Or, is ZIMO only track power? 

I know that I can with QSI using GWire. 
Thanks, 
Russ 

Russ.
The bottom line answer is no.

The subject was covered at length here R/C DCC transmitters[/b]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Russ on 13 Apr 2011 10:35 AM 
Hi all, 
I have a question about ZIMO. 
I want to run wireless with battery power. 
Can I do this with a ZIMO? 
Or, is ZIMO only track power? 

I know that I can with QSI using GWire. 
Thanks, 
Russ 


Yes Russ, you can run the Zimo decoder (or any DCC Decoder for that matter) wireless with battery power when you combine it with the DRC-300
http://www.shourtline.swl4.com/ME_8130701_DiMAX_DRC_300_Wireless_Omni_Power_Controller$.html

Just not exacrly inexpensive

Knut


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice! It seems comparable in price to the G-wire receiver, with the advantage of being a bit more universal. You just have to use the Massoth transmitter instead of the NCE or Airwire transmitter. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Very Nice. But this would mean a purchase of a new controller if I'm not mistaken. I currently have an NCE "G-Wire" controller. I'm not sure it would interface with this new receiver. The plus side is the Massoth Pulse Smoke units are a much easier install.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Another point the DCR is not yet available.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Another point the DCR is not yet available. 

True, but neither is the new QSI decoder. 

All this is just information so that people have all the options on the table to make a decision what suits them best.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So much for "May 2010." Another manufacturer succumbs to "Hyper-optimistic Delivery Projection Syndrome." When, oh when, will we ever see a cure for this dastardly disease? (And how far off will it be from when they say we're supposed to have it?  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that May 2010 is a typo since the latest date I heard was May 2011. 

But this unit has been in the mill at Massoth for more than two years, it seems to have ended up on the low priority list. 

I just emailed them to see if I can get a current delivery date. This is a nice idea for some specific applications.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Enabeling chuff synchronized smoke is easy and we have done many projects with the SD45 unit in Steam and Diesel. Of course you/we need to get to the unit and run now 4 wires from it instead of the two because the fan and the heating element will be seperated out, one to a function input and the fan to the special fan output on the decoder. 
The C16 comes in two sound project Wood (that yours) and also Coal. And they are made by (in my humble opinion) master of sound projects Heinz Daeppen from Sound Design in Switzerland (yes a Swiss guy who is member in the Swiss US Steam society whcih is his passion). I find him often past midnight in his sound studio fine tuning his projects. 
The Aristo C16 has a nice space in the tender that will accomodate the Vistaton FRS8 nicely which will make for excellent sound (Do you want to shake you floor?) 
Depending where you live you can make trip to us and we convert the engine together. That's the best way to learn and will enbale to usitilze the tricks of the trade for other projects as well. 
The basic conversion is simple, but if I remember correctly we can opt to make it more interesting and versatile by seperating a few (hooked together) wires out or even add some light features that were not put into the engine. So we can activate a to be added marker light that is seperate from the head lights. Turn the cabin light on and off, and I don't know if the engine ever had driver lights (turned on when inspecting the drivers)?


----------

